# What car companies are more common in your city?



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Tell us what brands of cars are common around your city(ones you've seen, not heard about.) I can probably name 58, but there are on;y about 5-10 car makers for my city.(I live in America, so some car makers don't export to here.)


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Most cars on road:

Suzuki (formerly Maruti Suzuki)
Tata Motors
Hyundai
Chevrolet
Volkswagen
Mahindra
Renault (for the past few years)

And, for luxury cars

Mercedes Benz
BMW
Audi

What's it like in Texas?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Ford
Chevy
Chrysler 
Honda
Toyota
Hyundai


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Ford has two plants here, so there's a lot of Fords.
Chevy
Toyota - Camry plant just up the road apiece
Chrysler
Honda
Nissan


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Ford F150
Ford Expedition 
Chevy Tahoe

They like 'em big in Houston!


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Here it's anything as long as it's real four wheel drive with plenty of ground clearance and good tires. 
We keep old tires on the mail box posts as buffers for when the road gets slick and people start playing bumper cars.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is Pick-up country. Ford F150, Silverado/GMC, Ram. A few Tundra/Tacomas and rarely a Nissan Titan.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Some popular cars over the years:

Suzuki Swift (it's time has almost come though):










Tata Sierra (extinct):










Hyundai Verna Fluidic:










Hindustan Motors Ambassador (the grand old car, has an awesome back seat! "The king of Indian roads". Still on sale, has been for 80 years):










Mahindra Scorpio (almost out):










Renault Duster:










And no list would be complete without the Maruti 800 (billions of them were sold) :


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Here it seems Dodge is king. After that Chevy and Ford make up the older vehicle segment with imports peppering the rest.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

A lot of BMW and ford in Houston


----------

